# Waheed's First Journal!



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Guys and Girls,

Decided that seen I have been spending more and more time on here, that I would set up and run an online journal. I have started keeping a normal journal so will transfer workout info onto this site from there.

Having been to the British Finals yesterday, I feel SO motivated, more than ever, to get myself sorted out and start adding some decent size to my frame.

As for my lifestyle, this has changed literally within last few days. I was working full time mon-fri and door work thurs fri and sat nights. Working hours were ridiculous, so I have made the decision to do the door 4 nights a week, spend more time with my daughter and can focs more on training and having a better life in general! My outgoings are minimal, now I have been through bankruptcy this last year...its been a total nightmare :cursing: But heres to a fresh start and a better life. I am back home with my parents, saving cash and intend to do an OU degree soon come feb when enrolment is accepted.

So my diet..

Wake Strong black coffee

40 mins low intensity cardio 2 x per week

Wake 30g whey protein powder in water

Breakfast 8.00am Porridge: 100g oats + 1 tbsp ground linseeds + 250ml skimmed milk + 2 tsp sugar + water

Shake: 1 scoop whey + banana + 3 tbsp walnut oil + water

10.30am 70g wholewheat pasta

200g tuna (tinned in water)

Sweetcorn/peas

Soya sauce to taste (if desired)

Item fruit

1.00pm 150g salmon

6 ryvita

Banana

15 mins pre workout 30g whey protein powder in water

2 ryvita

Immediately post workout 40g whey protein powder + 3g glutamine + 60g maltodextrin in water

45mins later 6 ryvita + 75g low fat soft cheese

4 egg whites + 1 yolk omellette

7.00pm 200g lean lamb/steak or chicken/turkey breast

100g (dry weight) basmati rice or 10 small boiled new potatoes

Large serving veg / salad

9.00pm 200g cottage cheese or quark

2 oatcakes or rye crispbread

Bedtime 30g casein/protein combo in 100ml skimmed milk

And when I work the door, I will get in a protein bar and a MRP, wih a small meal when I get home.

Training split:

Mon Chest, Calves

Tuesday cardio am Back pm

Wednesday Legs

Thursday cardio am Shoulders pm

Friday Biceps and Triceps, calves

My weak points:

Back. Decent thickness, not enough width, so width is the name of the game here..

Arms: As we would all like, more size, more!

Legs: They are not bad, but I want them bigger and better conditioned.

Strong points:

Shoulders and Chest!

Lifts:

Bench PB: 150kg x 3 reps

Incline 130kg x 5 reps

Shoulder press 42.5kgs

Squat: Have done a 220kg x 2 earlier this year, wont touch that now, due to various problems which are now sorted. 180kg right now

Deadlift: My bad point. Lower back is always in discomfort, recently been repping 60kg to strengthen lower back a bit.

My diet starts tomorrow. No pictures will be posted yet, not until 3 weeks into the diet and training properly. I am alot heavier, by 2 stone than my avatar pic and in low teens BF.

Thanks all! Think thats about it, will update this tomorrow after my first session! :thumb


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

think am first to post awesome LOL:laugh:

I wish you all the best with your degree, new lifestyle and of course this log:beer:

I know what you meen the British has really got me focused on training more than ever as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers Joey, appreciated mate.

Yeah was a fantastic final, was sitting there planning my diet I was so hyped LOL..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Strong lifts.

What's up with your lower back? Is it weak or tight?

Weak - Heavy GMs / Heavy Rack DLs

Tight - Stretching


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers mate, I have no idea what is up really. Last year I tried 4 plates and on the 4th rep I had the worst pain ever in my lower back which put me out for a few weeks. Also with it came a burning sensation, particularly to the left centre lower part of my back if that makes any sense. Whenever I deadlift heavy I get alot of pain. All I can do is rep work as even going up to 100kg I start to feel it. T-bar rows I can do with no problem as well all other back related work, any input on that appreciated lol!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What did your physio diagnose the issue as (Hint: If you haven't been to see one, go see one...)

Reverse Hypers are great for prehab/prehab on the lower back also.

But you need to know what the issue is first


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I know I need to see one, its been a case of neglecting it really, figured if I can grow without deads il be fine. But I am at a point now where I think I would really benefit from seeing someone so will look into that.

Reverse Hypers? Never heard of them before?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

OK so not updated for a few days, not a good start lol! Had my daughter last few days as my ex had to go away with work, so spent my time with my baby! Woke up bright and early today, diet has been spot on so far, trained chest and triceps today, a bit earlier than usual:

Incline bench (alternate heavy incline, flat and flat DB's)

60kg warm up x 20 reps

100kg x 10 reps

120kg x 8 reps x 3 sets

Rep out on 60kg after last 120kg set and managed 15 before thinking my chest and delts were about to explode lol

Flat flyes

30kg x 10 2 sets

32.5kg x 8 2 sets

Skull crushers

45kg x 5 x 5 sets

One arm reverse curl tricep cable push down thingymabob

On the weight stack?

30 x 8 x 2sets

35 x 6 x 2 sets

Flat DB press medium weight as by now I was shagged

30kg x 10 x 2 sets

37.5kg x 8 x 2 sets

Done and out within the hour. All in all a decent session for me, been home and made up 400g chicken as I will replace one of my egg meals with a 200g chicken wraps meal.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck, hope all goes well, diet seems good, will be keeping watch on this post:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers bro, diet was done for me by James Collier on Muscle Talk. No matter what diets I have tried, they look good on paper etc but make you feel crappy etc. I always come back to the one he did for me and find it really helps, good for my stomach digestion wise, keeps me full of energy, etc. Really recommend his dietary advice!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck with the new start Waheed. Impressed with your physique mate saw your pics before you got a great base to start from :thumbup1: you looking to compete? out of interest do you know what you daily totals are protein, carbs, fat?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers Clarkey..I was at the finals mate and was literally sat 3 or 4 rows behind you and your mrs, was going to come say hello at one point but next minute you were on stage - looking awesome btw mate -and the next you were back with the mrs, figured I would leave ya to it, but well done anyways bro! I am hoping to get another half a stone on in the next few months and do my first show next year. I have not actually worked out my totals, as the diet was done for me by James off MT, a case of giving it a good run and adjusting as I go to suit. I had to up the carbs in this diet as when I ran it before carbs were a tad low and protein too, I need a fair amount to grow I think.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Today was back day...workout as follows:

Wide grip chins

10 reps bodyweight 2 sets

10 reps plus 20kg 8 reps 2 sets

T Bar rows

2 plate warm up

3 plates x 10 reps x 2 sets

4 plates x 8 reps x 2 sets

5 plates x 5 reps x 1 set

By this point my forearms were so pumped I foud I had trouble closing my fist.

One arm DB rows:

32.5kg x 10 x 1 set

40kg x 10 x 1 set

50kg x 10 x 2 sets

Annoyed as I usually do 60kg but grip was gone, I shouldnt of fannied about with the 32.5 or 40, will remember next time!

Reverse pec dec flys on machine

Notch no. 7 x 10 reps

Notch no. 8 x 10 reps

Notch no. 9 x 10 reps x 2 sets

Notch no. 7 x 30 reps failure at this point

That was it.

Tomorrow I will be doing legs and shoulders together, plan to do Squats, Ham curls, calves and one arm leg extensions, along with DB shoulder press heavy, side laterals, front raises and some trap work. Should really do 2 sessions but cant as missed a few days and I am working alot this weekend. Just consumed 2 tins tuna blended with OJ, 6 ryvita and some low fat soft cheese. Got steak, potatoes and broccoli for dinner! woohoo!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Many Thanks for the compliment mate appreciate it..you should of come over and said hello would of been nice to meet you. Diet looks solid mate you should gain well will be following with interest:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick update...

Well worked Friday and Saturday night as usual..both nights for got my small meal I take with me (1 tin tuna and small amount of pasta) Plus 2 CNP flapjacks. So on both nights minimal protein intake, made do with a bag of cashews, salted too : (

Weekend was then spent sleeping on saturday and chilling with my daughter sunday. Got an early night last night lukcily, woke up today and have done my cardio too. Legs today, heavy squats as I am unhappy with the size of my legs in general so plan is heavy squats, leg press, lying ham curls, seated one legged extensions and high rep calves! Will update later this evening..


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

SO yesterday was legs day..

10 min low intensity on x trainer and alot of stretching first

Squats

60kg x 20 warm up

100kg x 15

140kg x 10

180kg x 8 x 3 sets

Totally fcuked after that, legs very badly pumped, was stupid taking nox on legs day lol! Left out leg press as I was honestly shagged after that and felt quads were worked plenty..

Lying ham curls on machine,

42.5kg x 10 reps

47.5kg x 10 reps x 3 sets

One legged seated extensions on machine

stack no.9 x 10 reps

stack no 10 x 10 reps x 3 sets

Finished off with lunges using 20kg dumbells which were agony!

Eating was good yesterday, apart from digestion problems before I slept. But a ranatadine tab sorted that!

Been looking at the threads with magic torch and bulkaholics comp infoand am giving serious thought to doing a classic show. When I first heard about this class I though pah, its an excuse for guys not looking to pack on proper size...but thinking about it, with my frame size and shape I think for a first competition it would be good. Having seen the classics at the british finals I am confident I could do well and with me being 178cm tall I could hit 83kg which is not too bad..il be posting pics end of this week for a bit of critisism!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Chest day today, decided to do flat bench first. Warmed up as far as alot of stretching goes and some light cable crossovers, followed by more serious stretching. Intention was as heavy as I could go today..so:

60kg x 20reps

100kg x 6 reps (delibereately left it at 6 as I did not want to waste energy)

150kg x 3, 1 forced rep - happy with this

140kg x 6, last rep forced and had to be assisted, so make that 5 reps lol

100kg x 8 reps x 2 sets

Happy with that. Not happy with my control when I lifted 150kg as when I was lowering it to my chest on the first rep I had major issue controlling it to push back up but managed, just. Once that was up the next rep felt ok.

Flat flyes

22.5kg DB's x 10 x 2 sets

30kg x 8 x 2 sets

Incline bench

80kg x 10 x 2 sets

100kg x 8 x 2 sets

Finished off with some crossovers, moderate weight but high reps to failure. Very pumped up.

Necked my pwo shake and spent the next 5 minutes puking my entire stomach up, think I drank it too soon and a waste of protein! So drove home and made another one up. Sitting here feeling wrecked and drained right now!

Going to have a cheat tonight, kinda, will have a salmon meal soon then I am off to watch Saw 5 with the mrs and then nandos, should be done in cinema by 10 latest so will be starving by the time I get out, will see how much chicken and spicy rice I can do lol!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a good session.

Spicy chicken and rice sounds good


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol yep, its not ideal but I am eating at 5.30pm, then will bring with me a whey refresh juice/whey drink in cinema and then will be starving for nandos..mrs is paying too this time ha ha!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice journal you got going will look at it as much as I can, also for calves not trying to be an expert but I heard low reps is brilliant for them as they use to high repitions dunno if its due to their fibres or just the constant use of them, just a thought nothing to seriously take into account


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers Seyyed, you got the same name as my little bro lol! I have tried low reps before and found better results at high reps. But im all for switching things up so plan to introduce heavy lower rep work in to. BTW had a look at your pics, great progress mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Cheers Seyyed, you got the same name as my little bro lol! I have tried low reps before and found better results at high reps. But im all for switching things up so plan to introduce heavy lower rep work in to. BTW had a look at your pics, great progress mate


Ahh fair enough man if it works and aint broke why fix it right, haha yeah my full forename is Seyyed Merat but most people call me either seyyed or merat lol, most cal me merat though dont care if they call me seyyed. Thanks man, looking forward to reading more posts on your journal:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

So far ive been up, done some cardio and thats pretty much it. Rest day today and diet is a mission, no apetite and eating is a real chore today. Never even got my nandos last night as on the way to the GF's we had a snow blizzard and thought it best I stay in. So nandos is on tonight lol!

Back tomorrow..thinking of my changing my weight split to:

Mondays: Chest, tri's

Tuedays: Legs

Wed: Off

Thursdays: Back and shoulders

Fridays: Legs again and arms

Thinking of training legs twice a week, splitting it into a quad day and a hamstring day so I can really hammed them, anyone tried this before or have any views on it? Really want to bring up my legs more


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lifting some good weights mate 

Have you got any specific goals other than improve weak points etc Ie get certain weight???

What did you weigh at start do you know???

Running any AAS???


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Cheers mate. My start weight as of last week was 16st 1, I am wanting to get to 17st by Mid January, however im struggling holding 16stone right now! Added in cardio to try and stay healthy lol!

AAS wise I am using turanabol and a bridge of sust at 1 jab every 9 days right now, however I will be running:

1000mg test c 12 weeks

600mg tren e 12 weeks

50mg anabol first 4 weeks

Also IGF weeks 4-8 60mg pwo

Should see some good weight on that I hope..only thing is when I run tren I get a bit head fcuked so im hoping I will last the full course this time lol! Also wanting to get stronger in all areas!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Cheers mate. My start weight as of last week was 16st 1, I am wanting to get to 17st by Mid January, however im struggling holding 16stone right now! Added in cardio to try and stay healthy lol!
> 
> AAS wise I am using turanabol and a bridge of sust at 1 jab every 9 days right now, however I will be running:
> 
> ...


Thats a good starting weight mate:thumbup1:

Good shape in avvy!

Thats a very decent course IMO, enough but simple too, should see some good gains there...

Yeah I found after about 8 weeks at decent dose tren can start messing with head, and AAS never usually do that to me....

Poss run tren for 8 weeks then swithch to Deca or NPP at higher dose for last 4 weeks if that starts to happen, what you think???

No GH or slin???


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually sounds a better idea mate, think NPP for last 4 weeks as may take a while for the deca to kick in so to speak.

HGH and slin will be 8iuHGH and 10iu slin PWO, Have used slin before but not HGH so will start off using 4iu for 2 shots, then 6 and build up to 8. Plan on running the HGH for a good while too! Not expecting miracles from it but hoping it will help long term


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Actually sounds a better idea mate, think NPP for last 4 weeks as may take a while for the deca to kick in so to speak.
> 
> HGH and slin will be 8iuHGH and 10iu slin PWO, Have used slin before but not HGH so will start off using 4iu for 2 shots, then 6 and build up to 8. Plan on running the HGH for a good while too! Not expecting miracles from it but hoping it will help long term


But if head is ok leave as is, wont be tho and nite sweats will be a killer by week 6 PMSL...

Sensible use of GH and slin too, very nice:thumbup1:

Ive never noticed anything with Igf so i dont bother..

Pin slin and GH IM, better results than sub-q

All we need now are some progress pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Cheers for your help mate..I have not really suffered night sweats off tren, only real side is I am in a permanent bad mood!

Soz if I sound thick here but is it ok to mix slin and GH in same slin pin? Then just pin IM with that?

Progress pics, taking some friday as will be using the GF's camera, my phone is p*ss poor for photos and intend to update regularly!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Progress pics, taking some friday as will be using the GF's camera, my phone is p*ss poor for photos and intend to update regularly!


Nice one mate, will look forward to that :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Cheers for your help mate..I have not really suffered night sweats off tren, only real side is I am in a permanent bad mood!
> 
> Soz if I sound thick here but is it ok to mix slin and GH in same slin pin? Then just pin IM with that?
> 
> Progress pics, taking some friday as will be using the GF's camera, my phone is p*ss poor for photos and intend to update regularly!


I get terrible nite sweats and heartburn and sleep apnea, but no moods till around week 8 lol

Just shows how different we all are

Fine mixing gh\slin same pin.

Just be aware Gh is a far bigger volume than slin so dont get 2 mixed up PMSL..

Most pin bi-laterally post workout ie half in each bicep or each tricep..

Can give some site specific growth..

Sides seem to cancel each other out when shot like this too..

Looking forward to pics:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah nice one, cheers for that mate


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Waheed - just noticed your journal here, so thought I'd say 'Hi'!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi James, cheers for popping in! No doubt il be in touch soon to help sort my diet out early next year!


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

mr waheed hows it going fella? would have pm'd you but i need 15 posts first...

still a big lad i see?

have you stopped wearing medium white t-shirts? lol


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Keep it up matey,looking good in the avatar


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

cheers Alex...Mr Sartain! Long time mate, where were you working last night? Still in kettering/market harborough ways? Got to work last night and their ceiling had a leak by all the lights, so I started work at 8, finished at 8.10pm LOL and got paid for the full shift. Result! Medium white t-shirts? lol no mate, stretchy mens small I find look better on me now pmsl

OK so trained Friday and did 4 exercises, weird session as I trained what I felt like..this is what I did:

Incline bench

1x60kg 20 reps warm up

Followed by about ten min stretching

1 x 145kg x 3 reps New PB very happy here and all my reps too!

1 x 120kg x 7 reps

2 x 100kg x 10 reps

Very happy

Squats:

4 sets of 20 rep squats at 120 kg..this gave me the biggest pump ever and fcuked me up big time! Got sick one again too and also went pretty light headed and very cold/shakey? I sat down and had some dextrose for 10 minutes and felt good to go..

Front pulldowns

2 sets 3/4 of the stack x 10 reps

2 sets entire stack

Sorry I cant be more specific with the weight here, the weigts have 1-20 on the machine thats all I know, but I know what feels heavy and what dont lol

Skull Crushers

2 sets x 40kg x 8 reps

2 sets 45kg x 6 reps

Felt pretty good, but that was me done, felt 'wrong' after the squats also..diet this weekend has been awful its safe to say. yesterday , due to working friday night I got up at 4pm and ws back in work for 8pm last night, so got 2 meals in, 2 flapjacks, had some peri peri chicken last night and another shake when I got in before bed, which led to digestion problems all night..today I feel fcuked, no apetite and still feel full.

Ordered some digestive aids to help me with food so hoping they will help!


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> cheers Alex...Mr Sartain! Long time mate, where were you working last night? Still in kettering/market harborough ways? Got to work last night and their ceiling had a leak by all the lights, so I started work at 8, finished at 8.10pm LOL and got paid for the full shift. Result! Medium white t-shirts? lol no mate, stretchy mens small I find look better on me now pmsl


let me post 7 more times fella and ill pm you....

you still training in luton?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Not updated this for a while as I have had nothing to update! Been sick as a dog, appetite shot to bits, barely managing to eat anything at all...my immune system is sh*te so I have got come echinacea and vit c to help boost it. Been blending broccoli, carrots, celery and someplain whey and necking it 3 times a day hoping it will help, its fcking pure rank! Im sure its the door work where I catch it all, being surrounded by ppl all the time in close contact etc, and its the season for coughs colds etc. Will update this when I am feeling good and back in the gym : (


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

hang in there mate

Whey an veg sounds horrible fair play to you for managing to get it down your neck


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheers mate..lol the veg and whey is prob making things worse ha! The things we do lol..


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Well it is now sunday and I feel tons better, appetite back with a vengeance also and I have been eating pretty much everything and anything I can get hold of LOL!

This week plan is Legs tomorrow, no 20 rep squats decided I will do one week heavy squats and one week medium weight but 20 reppers, same for my calfs too. Tuesday chest and tri's, wed rest day with cardio, thursday back and friday shoulders and hamstrings. Need to hit the diet and start afresh this week and get back on it, I feel weak and crappy and desperate to get back on it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Well it is now sunday and I feel tons better, appetite back with a vengeance also and I have been eating pretty much everything and anything I can get hold of LOL!

This week plan is Legs tomorrow, no 20 rep squats decided I will do one week heavy squats and one week medium weight but 20 reppers, same for my calfs too. Tuesday chest and tri's, wed rest day with cardio, thursday back and friday shoulders and hamstrings. Need to hit the diet and start afresh this week and get back on it, I feel weak and crappy and desperate to get back on it!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about illness mate...

Hope get back training and journal updating soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheers GG and JW, hope you had a good holiday mate. Zinc and odourless garlic, will pop into holland and barrett tomorrow, anything to stop me getting ill!

Legs today:

130kg 20 rep squats

3 sets of 20 reps and I was well and truly smashed, I honestly thought after my 3rd set I was going to pass out, call me a puss* or whatever lol it was bad! Did 4th set on 80kg and still made no difference, legs trembling all over the show.

Finished with 3 sets of leg extensions..felt like I should have done more but my quads were well worked and I am feeling it now still, I got in and went straight to sleep!

Chest tomorrow, all being well I will start my course next week, want to get back into the groove properly first so to speak..


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Puss*?? Sounds pretty intense to me mate, well in :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Cheers mate...the pain im in this morning just getting out of bed lol!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I bet!! Be worth it though :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

130kg for 20 reps...good going!!

what course you starting?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Not been updating this too much, been a bit slack. Decided to do an 8 week simple course of:

750mg sust

80mg tbol per day

Nothing like what I first thought but its what I have available right now and I am pretty broke lol! Diet last week I wont even go into, split with the girlfriend so a few issues there, but ready to get back on it and now with no mrs moaning, I can really dedicate myself! Plan is as per original diet on first page, same training and the above course for 8 weeks. After 8 weeks is the 12 week mark where I will be changing diet and AAS for other compounds...diet at this stage and aas use will be done my prep coach, who I am sorting out right now. Wont say his name etc until its all in full swing!

So other factors in my life...club I work at have cu my thursdays and sundays in view of the whole credit crunch. So right now I am working 2 nights a week, fri and sat nights. Not good and not enough money here! Think I have sorted out a new head doorman position for better money, same nights and a few more hours but will confirm next week.

Also was daughters birthday yesterday so ate far too much borthday cake lol, she had a huge cake and was 2, so had to help her out a tad lol! Pic of me posing with my baby coming up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Not been updating this too much, been a bit slack. Decided to do an 8 week simple course of:

750mg sust

80mg tbol per day

Nothing like what I first thought but its what I have available right now and I am pretty broke lol! Diet last week I wont even go into, split with the girlfriend so a few issues there, but ready to get back on it and now with no mrs moaning, I can really dedicate myself! Plan is as per original diet on first page, same training and the above course for 8 weeks. After 8 weeks is the 12 week mark where I will be changing diet and AAS for other compounds...diet at this stage and aas use will be done my prep coach, who I am sorting out right now. Wont say his name etc until its all in full swing!

So other factors in my life...club I work at have cu my thursdays and sundays in view of the whole credit crunch. So right now I am working 2 nights a week, fri and sat nights. Not good and not enough money here! Think I have sorted out a new head doorman position for better money, same nights and a few more hours but will confirm next week.

Also was daughters birthday yesterday so ate far too much borthday cake lol, she had a huge cake and was 2, so had to help her out a tad lol! Pic of me posing with my baby coming up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Me and daughter Layla, 2 yesterday! Thought I would post a pic of my face too, so people know who they are posting/talking to lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just caught up on the journal mate. Diet looks good and you are moving some good poundages i bet those 20 rep squats are fun.

When are you planning on competing bud and what show??


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Cheers Hilly, intending on doing the classics at UKBFF South Coast 26/04/09, but this was the intention..however I am around 16stone right now and lowish BF, at my height I can weight in around 85kg (need to check my height properly, sure I have shrunk due to squats lol) and I very much doubt I am holding too much fat/water right now. I will do the show, diet and assess what class to do. regardless I am going to do it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Cheers GG, didnt see your post in time, competing at Portsmouth 2009 UKBFF south coast show!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Not much to update, worked last night and feel shattered today, but diet so far has been good, missed my salmon meal as I have my daughter today and for lunch right now she is going through a phase of only eating what I eat, so made some fish and chips! But it wasdone in a healthy way and all fresh food, she ate more than me lol! Off to sainsburys for the weeks shop, going to try and stick to my diet 100% as it is written down this week, I am usually good with sticking to it but sometimes swap things around or I fail to prepare food in time and I need to go out etc. So goals this week, diet 100% spot on, will do cardio 4 times this week 20-25 mins a time first thing am, also need to jump on the sun bed as I am far to pale right now!


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

salaam bro,

whats your bodyfat% at?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

v.salaam bro, right now no more than 14% all abs visible and top obliques


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

hmm, sounds like 12%.

few more Q's if you dont mind, lol, its not often i come upon 'appner people' who run gear.

u ever get acne on the gear, and any sort of hair loss?

as for your show i'd love to have an idea of what james collier designed for you, personally i've found his nutritional ideas stupid, and always conflicting with what my nutritionalists say.

and when is your comp 

and looking at your dosages you must be loaded lol $


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Its cool bro, I get acne on tops of shoulders mainly, but only on deca and tren, particularly when they are clearing the system so to speak. Hair loss I used to get, but I use propecia now at 2.5mg every day and its stopped the hair loss. I have cut my hair short now though to make it less noticeable to others, but il carry on using the propecia for as long as possible or until I get any unwanted side effects, so far so good, been using for over a year now.

James did my diet on the first page, in all honesty I have had a few diets drawn up by a few people, 2 pretty good amateur competitive guys but the diet James designed for me, is very good. I sometimes get digestive problems and energy slumps etc, however I have used the diet he did for me twice and using it now, I feel great energy wise, no digestive issues. For my show prep (diet, aas use everything) I will be going with the advice of a very well known man on this board, wont say who yet until I have sorted it all out first, but I have seen what he has done in the past and I am confident that if I follow his advice, should do well...hopefully! Comp is April 26th, so 20 weeks away. Running 750mg sust and turanabol, not too much..all depends on meds your using and your source also!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Me and daughter Layla, 2 yesterday! Thought I would post a pic of my face too, so people know who they are posting/talking to lol


Lovely looking daughter mate:thumbup1:

Got your eyes.

Got arm semi fixed now with smaller cast so can start posting again..

get some pics up mate so we can see progress


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers mate! Good to hear about the arm, time will come when your back into it again and this will hopefully be just a blip..pics were taken but on the gf's, or now ex gf's camera..finished now on bad terms lol so fcuk am I going to ask her to send them over lol! Il get some new ones done this week!

100 x 2 x 2sets

140 x 6 x 1 set

150 x 5 x 1 set

120 x 6 x 1 set

100 x 7 x 1 set

Felt very strong on bench today. Front loaded 1000mg sust last night, glute killing today lol..looking forward to when sust kicks in properly. Also ordered some halo today, want to gain more strength too, will add this at 40mg per day for 4 weeks..

Incline bench

60kg x 20 reps x 1 set

100kg x 8 reps x 3 sets

60kg x 10 reps

Incline flies

22.5kg x 10 x2 sets

30kg x 6 x 2 sets (2nd set 2 forced with a bit of help, I was fcuked)

Cables crossover..again all numbers in the gym but finished off high reps for insane pump

Good session, felt strong but not happy with incline bench as felt could have done more..next session.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

JW have you used slin am and pm before? Not going to do anything as researching but not used slin in am before only after training. I take it you shoot first thing am and follow this with a brekkie shake with adequate carbs and protein, followed by carb rich meal, high protein and minimal fats an hour or a tad before later? Anyone thta can offer advise about using slin am and pm please feel free to advise, cheers


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good benching waheed....very nice

do you feel any benefit of doing incline flys over flat?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers mate, I have found that they have definately helped my upper chest development, thin iys quite a strong part of my physique, ie upper chest, traps and delts, hopefully when I post pics you will see what I mean. That and incline bench have really helped, my training partners upper chest had been lagging but 6 months later its really improved due to alot of incline work.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> JW have you used slin am and pm before? Not going to do anything as researching but not used slin in am before only after training. I take it you shoot first thing am and follow this with a brekkie shake with adequate carbs and protein, followed by carb rich meal, high protein and minimal fats an hour or a tad before later? Anyone thta can offer advise about using slin am and pm please feel free to advise, cheers


Yes mate I have

1st time ever used slin i used am and pm, Post workout.

I worked up to 10iu for both.

I got the greatest gains using slin this way, was putting on 1lb a day, but i was waaaay over compensating carb wise for the slin, so put on a lot of fat, but also a lot of solid weight..

You are correct mate, get up shoot slin, shake with protein and fast acting carbs straight away then your meal.

Thats exactly how i did it, then same again after training:thumbup1:

just make sure you dont shoot too late if you train late at night, want a good few hours awake to ensure dont go hypo


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers mate, intend to start this tomorrow...always make sure I dont sleep for 5 hours after I shoot slin, I train at 2pm so no probs there! Did you shoot am every day, regardless of training days? Cheers for your help mate


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

waheed you are a strong fella. these lifts are raw?

may i ask why you say, work up to 150kg, then drop it to 100?

but you do know how dam dangerous slin is though? lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

All raw yes. I wok to 150 as my last proper work set and then rep 100 til I cant do anymore, its not always 100, more or less what I want! Sometimes 120, other times it could be 60,80 etc. Yeah I researched slin for over a year and have used it before after training and gained good size. Read up on using am and pm and feel excellent results can be achieved, so will give it ago. Slin is dangerous but only to those who have not reseacrhed or educated themselves properly! Gearuser where you from bro? Whats your training lifts like? Good to know a bit about you bro!


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

from nottingham,

my lifts after my cut were 110 x 5 bench(just **** at this), 180x 5 deadlift and 160x5 squat.

just on anadrol right now and my bench has shot up by 5kg lol., so far

im 19 y/o hovering about 73kg at 5% and keep leaning up with these oxys wtf, put on 5kg in a week with this bloody anadrol lol..


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Was up nottingham for the british finals, did you go? Anadrol gives good strength gains, too much water for me! How long you been on them for? 5%! You cut down to 5%...good going! Never been that low before, will do come comp time. How tall are you?


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Was up nottingham for the british finals, did you go? Anadrol gives good strength gains, too much water for me! How long you been on them for? 5%! You cut down to 5%...good going! Never been that low before, will do come comp time. How tall are you?


id watch a bodybuilding show but i have no-one to go with lol, all my mates are too busy playing on their ps3's, lol. i was worried about the water, so i add 20mg nolva a day to control it, also 5g vit C to help disperse water.

been on anadrol for a week so far, i can tell the change in mood and libido, strenght wise its ok, looking bigger in the mirror, but no pumps whatsoever.

yeh i cut to 5% from about 12-15%, took me 10 weeks, was the most boring 10 weeks of my life doing cardio everyday and eating more or less nothing and counting kcal  . as soon as i jumped on the oxy's and ate 4k calories again, i started to lean up even more, very odd tbh.

i just figured to see how low i could go, and also, i wanna stay lean year round, girls my age are so fixated with six packs i figured i might aswell have a ripped one 24/7 and be/try big at the same time lol..

on the times i've been measured ive come out from 174-178cm, 5'8-5'11? when i started this game i was about 8 stone, 50kg though at about 5 foot, oddly enough the gear actually makes me grow in height aswell Lol.

my body is very odd tbh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Your still growing til 21 or so they say. How long you been using gear for now bro? 4k calories and oxys + hard training and you will get some good size, what dose you running on the oxys? Sounds like you have researched your stuff, cycle should be a good one!

Off for shake, shower and bed! Update this tomorrow night, back tomorrow, should be a productive session!


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Your still growing til 21 or so they say. How long you been using gear for now bro? 4k calories and oxys + hard training and you will get some good size, what dose you running on the oxys? Sounds like you have researched your stuff, cycle should be a good one!
> 
> Off for shake, shower and bed! Update this tomorrow night, back tomorrow, should be a productive session!


been using gear 2 years, everything apart from deca and tren, thinking of running tren next year although im told to stay away from it. 50mg oxys e/d, anymore would be overkill for my weight/height.

i didnt bother with my development, i think the gear actually kickstarted my puberty lol.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Cheers mate, intend to start this tomorrow...always make sure I dont sleep for 5 hours after I shoot slin, I train at 2pm so no probs there! Did you shoot am every day, regardless of training days? Cheers for your help mate


I found i had good gains shoot both am and pm training days, but 1st thing in morn after workout nite before (if not training in afternoon) as i found body was still pretty responsive to uptake of nutrients...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers mate, appreciate the response


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok today was back day..poor session and feeling pretty fcuked off. Reason I think is due to the 3 hrs sleep I had! Got a text from my ex pretty late which I blanked, then a call which turned into a major row..why is it when you both agree its over and want to leave it be, it never works that way! So was pretty angry and took ages to chillax lol..had my daughter stay over with me for the night, she went to bed at 7pm as normal and was up at 6am! She usually gets up about 7-7.30 but not today, she was jumping all over her cot, singing, shouting my name, then lobbed her dummy at me which bounced off my headboard and onto my head lol! Anyways workout:

Wide grip chins

10 reps bodyweight 2 sets

10 reps plus 20kg 8 reps 2 sets

T Bar rows

2 plate warm up

3 plates x 10 reps x 2 sets

4 plates x 8 reps x 2 sets

One arm DB rows:

40kg x 10 x 2 set

50kg x 10 x 2 sets

Reverse pec dec flys on machine

Notch no. 8 x 10 reps

Notch no. 9 x 10 reps

Notch no. 10 x 10 reps x 2 sets

Notch no. 7 x 30 reps

Back was pumped but the session didnt feel too constructive. Noticing that rear delts are coming along well though, 2 mates in gym also made same comment, could be as I hit them twice a week on back and shoulder day. Oh well...did my first insulin jab after training of 6iu, will do the same am until I work up until 10iu which I have done before with good results. Will make sure my diet is clean as.

Eating today has been good apart from missed my salmon meal as I am all out, error on my part but went to sainsburys after training and got some more. Noticing skin improvements with all the good fats from the walnut oil, salmon, fish oil, skin deffo softer and cleaerer, had some bacne which is shifting too. Going to use the sun beds tomorrow to help more so and get a decent tan going, keep meaning too but most of the time cba! I will do tomorrow. Intend on taking pics thursday, just ordered a new digi cam off the net, was cheap Kodak 12m pixel one but should be better than my phone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

OK so did legs yesterday and workout was intense and pretty good

Squats

60 repsx 20

100 x 20 x 1

140 x 10 x 2

160 x 10 x 2

After this went very weird, pale, major sweats, light headed and feeling cold, but did not feel like I was going hypo? Drank some lucozade and nicked the huge gym fan and put it on me for 5 mins and layed k'o'd on the bench lol

Calf raises:

100kg x 30 reps x 2 sets Burn!

140kg x 1 reps x 2 sets

Finished off with some leg extensions. SHort session but I am going to go gym on saturday and do hamstrings.

Off day today, woke up and carried on with my slin, feeling more swollen and tighter by the day. Weighed myself and 16st 3, so up a few lbs, feeling alot bigger and fuller. Eating yesterday was spot on, today has been good, but went into town earlier and stopped off at a kebab shop! But it was chicken breast, marinated and grilled, in wholemeal naan and salad, no sauces...had 2 of these and some water...beautiful! Plan for tonight is to chill, relax, eat, then working 10 til 3 tonight, covering at a [email protected] nuisance bar full of chavs, so should be a fun night!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice sqatting


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Cheers mate, looking forward to the pain in the morning lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great workout mate an congrats on the weight increase


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

> After this went very weird, pale, major sweats, light headed and feeling cold, but did not feel like I was going hypo? Drank some lucozade and nicked the huge gym fan and put it on me for 5 mins and layed k'o'd on the bench lol


im not trying to scare the **** out of you, but this sounds as if you have heart troubles. id suggest you get your heart and cholesterol levels checked out ASAP.

i did know a fella in the exact same state as you've described, 3 days later he had a heart attack... (NOT TRYING TO SCARE YOU, MIGHT NOT EVEN BE RELATED TO YOUR HEART!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Bro please explain how it sounds like heat trouble? My cholestrol was checked a few weeks back and is fine, BP is fine. I think it was an intenous workout and lack of oxygen cong my way maybe. Lucozade water and fresh air sorted me out. Thanks for the concern though!


----------



## gearuser (Nov 16, 2008)

well im not gonna argue with your doc, but these things just come out of nowhere lol.

maybe it was hypo? buy some glucose tabs, i think lucozade make em lol.


----------



## rick123 (May 11, 2007)

Salaam Bruv

Good going, nice strength.

Got any pics yet ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

V.Salaam Rick..no pics yet bro..being honesttraining this week has been poor so has diet. Mainly due to personal problems. Broke up with my GF a few weeks back and have been a bit down and lost motivation to pretty much do anything apart from be lazy, sleep and surf the net. I thought it would not bother me so much but it has. Woke up today and thought it cant go on like this, a whole week pretty much wasted is not good and I need to stay focused. Trained today and did legs, 130kg x 5 sets of 20 reps. Cue some serious vomiting straight afterwards...not sure why this always happens to me? Something is definately not right not there. I did 3 sets of leg extensions first to pre exhaust my quads and finished off with calf raises on the smith with 140kg on the bar for 4 sets. I also chucked in some skull crushers in between with 50kg on the Z bar and did 3 sets of those and some reverse french curls for my tri's.

Think I need to set myself smaller weekly goals also for the time being. Right now it would be to get up tomorrow, eat well, train. I need to introduce cardio more. I have lost weight also, 3lbs but look deflated as fcuk lol!

OK so with the comp in mind, I checked my height and I am 176cm tall..meaning I can weigh 80kg on the day or 12.6 stone. I weighed in this morning at 99kg. Not good. So I am going to change things around a bit. Firstly I am very very uncomfortable at the weight I am now. I feel like a fat fcuk even though I dont really look like it, I get out of breath very quickly and generally feel unhealthy. So I will plan to try and drop to 90kg by xmas, by dropping carbs down a tad, stopping slin, reducing test dose to crusing level again and by increasing cardio to 4 times a week at 45 min and playing it by ear really. I hope to in turn reduce my bodyfat, feel healthier and become fitter and be in a better position come the time of comp prep which starts mid january. I will be using IGF for the next 4 weeks also and a shot of sust every 10 days as I dont see the point in stopping as in 6 weeks my comp prep will start.

Sorry for the lack of pics..I have a camera now so no excuses but I look poor right now...I may take a few later and stick them up looking shoddy for motivation..not sure yet. Will stop my rant there lol!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey mate,

Sorry things not going so well on a personal side, time of year it seems, we have all been thro it, its just poo...

But chin up mate, hard as it is try and keep motivated for training, as I have found when things go t1ts up, training has always been the one constant in my life and its good to go gym let off steam and at least feel good physically even if its sh1t mentally,as one less thing to worry about....

As for training\size if your 99kgs in good condition (ie you far of avvy ??) why on earth would you want to lose 19kg of which a lot would be muscle just to do a comp???

Perhaps choose another class???

If feeling unhealthy, just add in some cardio and get fit...

What a waste of muscle mate, going down to 80kg


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Cheers bro...your thoughts are exactly what the other side of me says! I am in a decent condition, thought getting down to around 10% BF may help. My frame is thin, I have girly wrists and ankles lol and thin thin bones so I find it difficult keeping this weight, even though it seems to be dropping lol! Possibility of doing another class is also in my head...but as for what class fcuk knows! The other option is as you say and for me to stop being a lazy git and crack on with lots more cardio, get fitter and bigger and maybe see about competing later part of next year. OR..do add in cardio, carry on with course, start my pre comp and see where it takes me nearer the time and decide on a class nearer the time too?

Your right about keeping up the training also...cheers again mate. Hows the situation with arm right now?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Im exactly like that too, small girly wrists and ankles, ectomorph etc, difficult holding mass PMSL..

As such even more reason not to give away precious muscle mate.

Besides if heads not right last thing need is worry about a comp, just get training and eating and life sorted 1st.....

is 80kg a classic class????

Why not just do a normal comp as novice or 1st timer etc...

I would carry on with course regardless, started now, would be a waste just to stop mate, made a few good gains, so continue to end.....

Arm in cast another 4 weeks mate, then a brace, feel bit better now as doing bit one arm training and stuff to hold onto a bit of size till after xmas, cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Think your deffo right mate..80kg is your height in cm-100+4kg iirc..so I could weigh up to 80kg for the class. Again your right in saying sort my personal issues out and get back to basics of good training and eating and when settled, see where I am at. Cheers for the advice mate...helps when someone else says it to you.

Fcukin hate casts..must be a ball ache..broke my wrist 2 years ago and then a few knuckles stright after, was out for ages. But time will come when you look back on it and see things could be worse. No doubt another SHIC thread will be popping up again soon lol


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

well impressed with the diet and training plan bro, ive been training for about 2 yrs now and although gains have been decent my diet continues to let me down.

im proper dedicated now in that ive stopped drinking and smoking, cut out crap food but my diet is no-where near as good as yours m8, and cuz of this neither are my gains.

its got to the stage now where i start gettin ****in depressed and **** when i luk in the mirror so ive decided **** it am guna do a cycle of sust.

id appreciate it if you cud gimme a few pointers/tips on diet plan m8


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry bout the language


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Its cool bro no probs. What are you eating right now on a daily basis? Do you have structure to it? How often are you training and what are your stats right now?


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

on waking i have approx 30gram whey + 3 weetabix

multivits

nx meal 3 wholemeal toast and beans

lunch jacket potato salad (general staff canteen crap)

pre-workout - 50grams whey and no explode

post workout - usn muscle fuel shake

3 boiled eggs

last meal whatever my old dear is cooking at home

monday - chest

tuesday - shoulders

weds- back

thurrs - legs

frid - arm

normally include 15 mins cardio each day.

im looking to do my 1st cycle soon. sustanon 250-500mg wk i need help bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

soze said:


> on waking i have approx 30gram whey + 3 weetabix
> 
> multivits
> 
> ...


Ok bro..im no diet expert..but one thing I see straight away is lack of food. I have put in some general stuff to improve it but I have no idea what you like to eat etc. Sorryfor the bluntness and hope it helps, its not great but I reckon if you stuck to a solid diet you could get another stone on you easy before hitting the gear.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry to here about personal problems mate. i find training always helps me work thru my problems. I also think thats far to much weight for u to drop


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Cheers Hilly..I agree now, was having stupid thoughts! Going to crack on with it now..


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Ok bro..im no diet expert..but one thing I see straight away is lack of food. I have put in some general stuff to improve it but I have no idea what you like to eat etc. Sorryfor the bluntness and hope it helps, its not great but I reckon if you stuck to a solid diet you could get another stone on you easy before hitting the gear.


really appreciate the help waheed, im gona get down asda now bro and start buyin stuff.

il keep you posted on the results.

thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok so not updated this in a bit...again! However I have been training still. Albeit not at the greatest intensity...well ok, one p*ss poor session yesterday lol. Monday I did chest and was good as I went heavy, consisted of flat BB Bench, Incline bench, cable crossover, pullovers. Yesterday was a weird day. I went to the gym expecting to do legs. But fancied training back. I ended up mincing about between the two and not doing any good compound movements or heavy training and had no training partner. So plan is today..Back! Decided I will do some rack deadlifts today as hoping to minimise any lower back problems..better some form of deadlift in there. Will see how I go with this and do some heavy DB rows with it also.

On the gear front, I have decided my final cycle and my bits and pieces will be here tomorrow morning. So far I have done afew weeks on tbol, this has given me a few pounds and some hardness, wanted to try as I had not tried before. I have frontloaded the sust already last week. Cycle will be 12 weeks of:

Sust 750mg pw

Deca 500mg pw

Proviron 50mg ed

I also have some Epistane which I brought aaages ago which I will run as like a kick start at 30mg pd for 3 weeks. Why spend more than you need to huh! I think the cycle is moderately dosed and I get on well with Deca..best mass drug for me by far.

Been up since 4am...serious hunger pains! Going to make some scrambled eggs and wholemeal toast and stop waffling!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok so workout today..finished up my back sesh from yesterday which I was not happy with, with some rack pulls first off:

100kg x 10 x 1 set

140kg x 7 x 2 set

180kg x 5 x 2 set

Happy enough with this. I will continue to do this as it feels really good n my lats and traps!

Shoulder work:

Standing military press:

Warm up: 50kg x 15

60kg x 10 x 2 sets

90kg x 6 x 2 sets

60kg x 15 x 1 set

Shoulders really pumped and felt like a good core workout too. I then pretty much did alot of side laterals via cables and dumbells

Shrugs:

100kg x 20 reps x 1 set

140kg x 10 reps x 2 sets

200kg x 5 x 1 set

200kg x 2 x 1 set (grip totally gone, forearma were pumped to fcuk)

I tried a sample of Gaspari Plasmajet, courtesy of BB Warehouse and it really swelled me up, painful pumps but I loved it! Not sure on necking ten tablets 2 hours before a workout though!

Overall good session, pleased. Eating been good also, appetite is back. Rest tomorrow and then some legs and arm work friday.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good to see you back on traffic.

im doing the exact same course you are lol started this week. bulking till febuary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Snap mate! Should be a good course, plus it cheap and effective. Deca for me is by far the best mass builder. Going to be using slin consistently now, last few weeks I have used it now and then, I find it only really starts working in terms of weight/size gain if used consistently for a few weeks. Feel very swollen even right now, will be doing 10iu am pre brekkie.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

never been a fan of tablets or caps... 1 or 2 i dont mind but 4 is a pain in the ass, especially if its to be done twice a day AND you only get 50 in bottle for £40 lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

IB are you on about the plasmajet mate, do you use? Think I am going to buy some drive and rpm from BB warehouse, I got a free sample a few weeks and the rpm helped me for a great session! OK going to upload a quick upper bod pic which my mate took today when he came over and emailed across...just one random pic..I will get some proper ones up, boxers/pants and all to show my legs LOL just need to take them!

On downside today, it was my day off training. Woke up and had my brekkie shake, stomach felt very full and cramping. Went out to lunch at 1, I was still very full and barely ate anything at all, attempted some rice and a few bits of chicken. Got home, still feeling very full and chucked my guts up. Fell asleep, woke up and still dont feel right..cant even begin to think about eating. Drinking lots of water and took some vit c, echinacea etc, think il knock back some night nurse as I have a temp also and hopefully wake up feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW..that only took like 20 mins lol. I really should have done it in the gym with a pump so I look hench LOL..and I do have abs, I just forgot to tense them in the pic LOL, like I said some proper ones will be done soon!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mate you have some good mass there with very low bf. you should look awesome after this cycle and when you compete.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheers mate, appreciated. My legs are by far my strongest point, well my quads as my calves are sh*te. Will get a pic of legs tomorrow and hopefully some decent gym shots in the next week!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate your looking big an lean!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheers Joey mate..well woke up todayand still feeling crap..took my supps and have had some eggs on toast for brekkie rather than shake and so far so good. Will try get esting sorted today and some rest, thats main thing.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking quality mate!!

Love the signature :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheers mate :thumb:



pastanchicken said:


> Looking quality mate!!
> 
> Love the signature :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok so on the gear front etc. I had been using some moderate tbol and sust..I was crusing on low sust dose but front loaded 1000mg a few weeks back. Also been sporadically using Slin. Started my bulk course last night, which I hope will help put some size on, I am aiming to also cut down a bit better so when comp prep comes round (in around 5-6 weeks) I am in a good position and not much too lose so I can focus on conditioning more. Last night front loaded 1000mg deca and sust. Was going to use epistane but decided not to and front load instead. Will be using slin pwo only and not am.

Still not feeling great today, but I have been eating thank god! Plan is to rest and eat today and see how I feel tomorrow. I have work tonight which I cant really afford to miss.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Some nice size in pic mate...

Need to pose better tho, show yourself off to full effect


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Some nice size in pic mate...
> 
> Need to pose better tho, show yourself off to full effect


I know mate, it was only a quick snap..going to get some proper pics up soon, will take sh*t loads of nox and get pumped then snap away pmsl


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Bad night last night, got in from work at half 3 and never got to sleep til 5.30am, stomach in knots, alot of heartburn. Some gaviscon and ranatadine and I eventually dropped off...but stomah feels dodgey today, just had a cup of tea and its doing somersaults! So plan today...sleep, eat what I can and more rest!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

hows the tummy this morning ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Hellooo! So far so good thanks, still a lack of apetite..I say that as I have just had a huge brekkie lol:

5 turkey rashers

4 whole egg and 3 egg white omellette

3 slices wholemeal toast

Grilled toms

2 x bowls of 50g oats with cinamon, honey, almonds and raisins

3 cups of tea

LOL! Good sign my appetite is a bit better today..barely ate a thing yesterday! Will continue stuffing my face as much as I can today haha!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

wow that's a hell of a breakfast mate I wish I could eat half as much in one go your apatite is back with avengance


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

How long did that take you to eat?! Good journal mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> How long did that take you to eat?! Good journal mate:thumbup1:


Cheers mate! Took a while but my stomach was empty so plenty of space to fill it! :lol:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Hellooo! So far so good thanks, still a lack of apetite..I say that as I have just had a huge brekkie lol:
> 
> 5 turkey rashers
> 
> ...


 :thumb: pleased your on the mend


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

lol that's one hell of a breakfast mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

OK..so today was legs and being honest, p*ss poor session..I have excuses lined up already lol!

Squats:

60kg x 20 x 1 set

100kg x 20 x 1 set

120kg x 15 x 3 sets

Good pump, very painful. Then I pretty much used the machines, quad extensions, hamstring curls lying down and upright.

Things go from bad to worse, dodgey stomach over weekend which was ok yesterday and today..but now have a chest infection! Could feel I had a tight chest last night and high fever and doc confirmed today..prescribed anti-b's so I am hoping I will be good soon...until next time! LOL..work at the weekend did not help, standing out in -3 degrees for 7 hours is not much fun!

Update on the gear front...yes another one! Wont mention who is helping me with my prep until I actually begin my prep diet which has been agreed as starting on Feb 1st. I am told to be clean of aas throughout jan in order to give my receptors a rest. So no point in carrying on with cycle, even though I front loaded a few days ago.

Plan is to come off and use proviron, IGF and insulin to bridge for the next 7 weeks until I start my comp prep, giving my body a break and hopefully priming in a way. Should have really consulted before going ahead and banging the gear in. Oh well...chest tomorrow, should be a good un I hope!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great news on getting a prep guy mate an sounds like your looking forward to the diet

All the best with the show:thumbup1: think I read that your doing the ukbff Portsmouth somewere?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> great news on getting a prep guy mate an sounds like your looking forward to the diet
> 
> All the best with the show:thumbup1: think I read that your doing the ukbff Portsmouth somewere?


definately looking forward to the diet in a very weird way lol! As it all becomes more real and I know it will give me a real focus. Yep going for the Portsmouth show, went last year and really enjoyed, looked to be a good well organised show.

Up this morning at 3.30am! Ex-GF pestering me at random times, which resulted in a long convo and after that I felt very awake so got some food down me. Chest feeling a bit better already. Chest day today lol..eating my tuna and pasta and training at 1.00pm, should hopefully be a good session!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad ure feeling a bit better mate. in a strange way i am looking forward to dieting as well lol. i bet we wont be saying this after 4-5 weeks of dieting tho.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL! Bet we will be sick of it mate, but its only 12 weeks of your life, so going to ensure its done right and exactly how my prep guy tells me..makes it alot easier when someone tells you what to do and you just do it! Feb 1st is the day!


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck with it mate! Each to their own i suppose.

Im dreading cutting next year, certain foods i can't do without!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers mate..sacrifices are worth it for end results! Did a decent chest session yesterday:

Bench:

60kg x 20 x 1

100kg x 10 x 2

140kg x 6 x 2

Incline bench

60kg x 20 x 1

100kg x 10 x 3 - Last set last 2 reps were assisted

3 Sets pullovers 10 reps with 40kg dumbell

3 sets cable flyes on plate 35 and 40, each with a 2 second squeeze in between. Got major cramp in chest and top abs!

Last night up all night coughing, this morning woke up and eyes blood shot red through so much coughing, at one point I coughed so much I was seeing stars lol! But nowt wrong with appetite etc so far so all good there! Back day today!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok...so having spent most of today crashed out in bed...decided I am not doing myself any good running around training etc etc..so I am going to take this week off while anti b's do their thing and REST! Good food, plenty of sleep and rest and I hope to be back at it hard early next week.

To top off my great morning...had bailiffs at my door this morning. With regards a parking ticket going back to June this year which I totally forgot about...it went up from standard £30 to wait for it..£546..ticket rose to £110, bailiff costs, attendance costs, removal costs clamping fees as they clamped my car and VAT! So its been a very expensive morning for me so far! Prob why I feel even worse now! So I will update this next when I back at it!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

140 bench is awesome:thumbup1:

Sorry to hear about the cough and car mate but the rest will do you good


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

**** news mate sorry to hear about it. a weeks rest sounds like a good thing for ya at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers Lads...think so too..need to recharge!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok...so pretty much rested all week apart from weekend work on the door..which does not help! Standing outside in the freezing cold for 7 hours is not good! Was a busy weekend, not much trouble other than a few drunks and the guys in a cubicle together thing lol...that cracks me up.

Anyways as far as chest infection goes, not fully gone yet, at the stage where I am clearing loads of mucus from my head and chest and its that nasty thick dark green colour...eeewwww!

Eating the last few days has been total sh*te, not so far as what I have eaten but more so been barely able to get anything down me. Have definately lost a few good pounds but not too bothered tbh..it will come back. Today's plan is to relax, do a few chores, then out for sunday dinner and an early night. Back in the gym tomorrow, cant wait!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

How's it going mate? Did you get back into the gym?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello mate, yep I did today and did chest...this week I will be weak so I am going to do lighter weights with more reps/intensity and then next week hit it hard, still not feeling 100%. I wont bother listing exercises/reps, but session consisted of 100kg on flat bench for reps, 5 sets, 100kg incline for 10 reps 4 sets, incline DB's 30's for 15 reps, 3 sets and some cable crossovers for 20 reps a time and for thelast ten squeezing for 2 seconds once pecs were fully flexed...really really felt it and I know I am ging to be sore tomorrow! Legs tomorrow, lookng forward to it for once lol!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Still mate, good lifting. Hate being ill when training, sure you'll bounce back soon enough


----------

